# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] φωτογραφική sony καρτας μνημης

## sofaki

καλησπέρα!!!
τώρα αυτο που θα ρωτήσω δε ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει......
έχω μια φωτογραφική sony ,πηγα στο μηχάνημα την κάρτας μνήμης να εμφανίσω τις φωτογραφίες και δε τις εμφάνιζε όλες παρα μόνο μερικές ,μου είπε η ιδιοκτήτρια του φωτογραφείου ότι η memory card κόλλησε υιό....πρώτη φορά ακουω κατι τέτοιο, ισχύει???
(είναι η τρίτη φορά που χρησιμοποιώ την φωτογραφική)

----------


## spiroscfu

Σοφάκη κάνε ένα format και λογικά θα είναι εντάξει, αρκετά κουφό ακούγεται να κολλήσει υιό η κάρτα μνήμης.

----------


## sofaki

και εμένα κουφό μου ακούγεται....με το φορμάτ ομως θα χάσω όλες τις φωτο εεε?

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν εσύ τις βλέπεις, πέρασε τες στο computer σου και μετά ξανά στην κάρτα αν δεν τις βλέπεις ούτε εσύ τότε ναι.

----------


## leosedf

Αντιγραφή σε υπολογιστή, μετά φορμάτ κάρτας και μετά ξανά αντιγραφή απο υπολογιστή σε κάρτα. Κράτα και ένα αντίγραφο στον υπολογιστή.

----------

